

Ask HN: Best way to build web browser plugin for IE, Firefox, Safari, Chrome? - bluepuma

Is there a good framework available which makes it easy to build a web browser plugin (like the one from Delicious) with a single code base for the most popular PC/Mac web browsers like Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome? Any good tutorials?
======
oziumjinx
check out www.webmynd.com

~~~
jaredsohn
I looked at them myself recently but was disappointed with their pricing
scheme (<http://www.webmynd.com/pricing.php>). They actually charge $100-$850
per month not for development time but for the time that you allow new people
to download your extension. This might work if the extensions are being built
for an enterprise, but seems impractical for creating free extensions.

